# Union Roasted



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

I'm in the market for some new beans - no idea why, because I've got well over 2kg in the house already! Anyways, I have come across their 50% off thing that they are doing and fancy trying some out... NOW there are far too many for me to decide which ones to get (i think you can only get 4) so i am looking for recommendations.

I usually have flat whites, but have the occasional espresso as well.

I am used to Has Bean. I would also like some input as to the best Decaf they have on offer.

BTW i think the code is LAT if you are after it - it only works on 4 bags.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It works on 1kg bags too.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Good stuff. Just need to decide what to buy now...

I was leaning towards some of the naturals, but i'm not sure

Has anyone bought any of these under the offer? what are they like?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have had a few union recently and I can't say I'm a massive fan, to be honest.

How are you planning to drink them?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Mostly flat whites, with a few espresso here and there. To be honest matey.

Doesn't sound like you are too keen. Do you mind me asking which you tried?


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

emporium microlot is a nice natural if you like funky coffee. los lajones and cristal are both nice as filter, although I probably wouldn't pay full whack for them!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Revelation blend goes fairly well in all coffees. Flat whites are good with it too.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like Foundation in flat whites. Full, fudgy and chocolatey. Easy to extract.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I usually use their Rogue espresso. It's nice for a flat white or an espresso.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Probably going to stump for a Rogue, Foundation, Revelation and an Emporium Microlot then


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Good shout. Let us know what you think of each of them!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

In the end i've gone for

Rogue, Revelation, Emporium & Decaf Liberacion, Guatemala

I will let you know what I think to these when they arrive. I had to go for a decaf, and the Foundation sounded a bit too strong for me!


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Great!

Even with a freezer full of Rave Italian Job, I couldn't resist using the discount code and picking up 250g of Revelation (dark roast) and Foundation (extra dark roast!!) from Union.

Looking forward to trying these.


----------

